# I made a mistake



## burningalive (Jun 7, 2010)

So I started a batch or welch's concord grape via this recipe


</span>
*</span>* </span>
·</span> </span>2 cans (11.5 
oz) Welch's White Grape and Peach frozen concentrate </span>
·</span> </span>1-1/4 lbs 
granulated sugar </span>
·</span> </span>2 tsp acid 
blend </span>
·</span> </span>1 tsp pectic 
enzyme </span>
·</span> </span>1 tsp yeast 
nutrient </span>
·</span> </span>water to make
1 gallon </span>
·</span> </span>Sauterne wine
yeast </span>

I accidentally doubled the yeast nutrient! Is this going to cause any issues?

Also I made 6 gallons not 1 gallon (as I just finished a 5 gallon batch of the welch's white grape which just came out amazing!)


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 7, 2010)

I would let it go... I think it will be alright.


----------



## burningalive (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope so, I wasen't sure if it would have a negitive effect or not. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

You will be fine. whats the starting gravity?
If you just started add another can. I like 3-4 cans per gallon


----------



## burningalive (Jun 7, 2010)

Starting SQ is at 1.085


----------



## burningalive (Jun 7, 2010)

SG that is!


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

OK your good to go


----------



## burningalive (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 7, 2010)

You should be just fine, I usually use the 1 tsp and energizer on every atch I make.


----------

